# SUNDAY or any other day. TANK MAINTENANCE DAY (post your pictures)



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. If you just did a big tank clean or general clean and your think your tanks looking good. Post a picture of it.

If you are like me, today is when you usually work on your tank or tanks (for those of you with MTS). My tanks are

overdue for a cleaning, plant trimming and good old 6 month scrub down. So......... I started thinking if anyone else is

doing the same today. Why not post a picture after you are done? After all the water has cleared of course. It always

feels good to give your tank a good cleaning. Its part of the joy of fish keeping for me. You get to step back afterwards

and enjoy what you've accomplished. Your fish always seem happier too. I thought it would be fun to see every ones

tanks. I don't know too many people with fish tanks and I really enjoying seeing what other people have out there. I

will post my two tanks later today. Hopefully everyone can figure out how to post a picture. Lets see what you got!!!!!!

If you people want feel free to give a little write up on how long the tanks been running,

filtration, lighting. What ever you want to say.

Happy fish keeping everyone and start scrubbing!!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

What a coincidence...today is the day :bigsmile: I normally do it on Saturday though, just was busy last night.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually work on my tanks on Saturdays but if I am not finished then Sunday is the day lol I like to take it easy on Sundays but not today, I only cleaned one tank yesterday so today I have to finish them all.
I also want to start setting up my frag tank but then I have so much to do that who knows if I will have the time but I will sure try


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be doing WC on all 3 tanks today also!

Since I work shifts, I don't have a set day for WC. I do keep a maintenance log on my phone tho.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought I was the only genius out there who did the cleaning on a sunday.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I guess if iphones photos are allowed i could plug it in and get the old photo bucket going...

Edit: nope sorry no pics for me photobucket isn't working for me.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Funny coincidence, I've been doing maintenance on all my tanks this weekend, only two left  
More info on the tanks in my journal threads.

15G got a wc, rescape and gravel vac, filter cleaning, new fishes. 







33G got a wc, filter cleaning, assassin snail. 







10G got a wc, filter cleaning. 







5G got a wc, 1 new betta.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright here are my 3, an hour after WC....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Some nice pictures so far. Jtang your second salt water picture is amazing. I could stare at that for hours. Beautiful tank. Some of those Africans you bought look really nice. Your need to take some close ups so we can see them all.

I will post pictures soon. My 25g needed lots of work today. I just finished. I even had to take a trip to Rogers. Im starting work on my 120g now.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Some nice pictures so far. Jtang your second salt water picture is amazing. I could stare at that for hours. Beautiful tank. Some of those Africans you bought look really nice. Your need to take some close ups so we can see them all.
> 
> I will post pictures soon. My 25g needed lots of work today. I just finished. I even had to take a trip to Rogers. Im starting work on my 120g now.


Thanks man! I havent been spending much time on the Reef lately. You know I have a new addiction now! Lol

Planted tank is pretty high maintenance. I really don't have the patience for one now. I finished the 3 WC's today within an hour. Heehe!

Let's see some pics when you're done!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I was up late last night 12pm. I had way too many things to do yesterday. Fish tank cleaning fell on the back burner. I got them both done.

First up is my 25g. I ripped out all the hair grass yesterday. It wasnt doing good. It developed algea. I bush whacked the heck out of all the plants. Especially the emersed ones. This is the second time this has happened to the hair grass. I recently raised my lights. I think this played a factor. Ive neglected this tank a bit lately. Im trying Japonica and a random grass from Rogers. I drove there yesterday to buy more Japonica but they didnt have any. I wasnt leaving empty handed since I drove from Langley so I bought a random grass plant. I also removed the wood I had in there to get more light down to the substrate. Not sure if Ill put it back in or not. Rocking double hang on canisters. These 2 filters are my bread and butter. They power clean and fast.















These pictures dont show justice for this tank. It has purple flowers in the emersed Hygro. For some reason the lighting never shows it well. Might have to try some pictures again tonight.

Mt 120g African tank

I removed some Jungle vals. They were crowding my sword plant on the right side middle. I re planted some on the far right. I ran out of time, so all it got to do was a large water change 60%. I used a large powerhead to free up debris from in between the rocks. Hooked up my hang on canisters and watched them do the work. Fish were happy. They were all out and about for the picture.


----------

